# info on skippy racer trike



## island schwinn (May 10, 2010)

i have an old skippy racer trike from the late 20's.any idea where to get parts.also value?will try to post pics.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2010)

I'd suggest submitting your photo and questions to the contact email on this tricycle site. It's probably your best place to get answers on your trike model. http://www.tricyclefetish.com/

Dave


----------

